# V6 TDI problems?



## Flat6rFixr (Jan 8, 2011)

Hey folks, first time poster here. I don't own a Touareg but am thinking of getting a V6TDI Sport to replace our '02 Saab 9-5 Turbo Sportwagen. I have some concerns about the TDI after reading about problems with high pressure fuel pumps (HPFP) and particulate filters (DPF) and having to add the Urea fluid at closer intervals than VW says you will have to. I tend to keep cars a long time and I want this to be a vehicle we can depend on past the -short- warranty period. I know about extended warranties but who wants their vehicle to be parked at the dealer instead of their own garage. 

Any current V6 TDI owners out there with some mileage on that have had any of the above mentioned issues? The V6 diesel has been out in the USA since '08 as an'09 model so I figure there has to be at least a few out there with miles on that have a lot of experience driving these. 

BTW, a lot of our driving will be around town which is why the DPF issue worries me a bit but is also why the potential fuel economy is attractive. 

Thanks for your replies...


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

Hello and welcome Flat6rFixr, 

I can't talk about the urea system as the European versions do not have it at this time, but after four years with DPF and lots of reading on European forums the main issue with this system is: Volkswagen uses a "maintenance free" particulate filtration system that depends on heat for the occasional cleaning of the filter. If you have a normal driving pattern that should not be an issue. 

If you only use the car in town on short runs, the exhaust system will not heat up enough for the DPF to clean iteself. When the car detects that the DPF is full it will switch to a (at least in German so-called) "regenerative mode" in which the ECU switches to a richer fuel/air mix to generate additional heat. The engie will run choppier in regenerative mode and you are supposed to drive for at least 50km to allow the car to heat-clean the DPF. If that doesn't suffice it's shop time. 

If you do some longer range (50km+) driving occasionally, this should not be an issue. I use my Audi A6 allroad (3.0 TDI/233) and my Touareg (3.0 TDI/240) to commute and to drive between my houses. Typically I spend 2x 15km per workday and 2x 200 km on weekends driving. I never once had regenative mode active in the four years I owned the cars.


----------



## Flat6rFixr (Jan 8, 2011)

JML, thank you for the greeting and reply. 

We do drive outside of town and on the interstate with some frequency so maybe this will be enough to stay away from issues with the DPF. Any problems with the fuel pumps on the V6 TDI where you are? Seems most complaints are confined to the 2.0l 4cyl TDI here thus far. How many miles or km have you covered with your vehicles? 

Also considering the Audi A4 Avant Sport Titanium or Audi Q5 2.0l if I can't decide on Touareg TDI as they get similar fuel economy and are of equal build quality and function. I think I really like the Touareg TDI best though. 

Thanks again for the reply


----------



## wensteph (Jun 1, 2010)

It seems the HPFP issues are with the Golf and Jetta and most of those have turned out to be caused by gasoline fill ups and not lack of lubricity. Most of the information on the subject is over on tdiclub.com. I certainly haven't read all the threads on the subject, but I tried to find a post concerning the V6 pump and couldn't find one. 

The best piece of mind can be had by just using an additive and there is plenty to read on that subject over there also. 

I'm not worried about it. 

There is an excellent explanation of the DPF and urea systems here: 
http://www.myturbodiesel.com/1000q/vw-touareg-tdi-dpf-audi-q7.htm 

AdBlue is almost as cheap as windshield washer fluid and just as easy to add. I think the cause of some of the posts on having to add it more frequently was because the dealer scrimped on actually filling the 4 gallon tank at make ready.


----------



## Flat6rFixr (Jan 8, 2011)

wensteph, thanks for your input, helps to clear up some things. 

I have read some of the information on the sites which you mention and that brought me to my question since I could not find any info on the V6 diesel. I guess no news is good news here and in talking with some others it seems the V6 diesel has been pretty good thus far. I'm not as worried about the AdBlue at this point since, as you pointed out, it seems pretty easy to top up. My initial concern came from reading about special equipment required to refill and a reset electronically thru the OBD port somehow.


----------



## VolksTrooper (Dec 4, 2007)

I've read of 4 cases of hpfp failure with the v6 tdi requiring entire fuel system replacement, one in montreal canada, one in sweden and 1 in california and one other one in the states somewhere. The point is make sure you use reputable fuel, don't cheap out and go to those no namers. The majority of those failures are bad fuel, if there really is a problem with the whole CR hpfp system, more than likely it would be recalled or repaired at Vw's expense. I'm not too worried about it but i've been following the issues with the 2.0 TDI carefully. I'm not convinced it's a design flaw, but nothing can really be ruled out. 
If the new Common rail Diesels are anything like my daily driver TDI I'll be rolling 1 million km on the touareg. 
Club touareg and tdiclub.com both have a couple cases.


----------

